
$7 Croissant and the Value of Labor - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/aocs-7-croissant-and-the-value-of-labor/
======
howard941
> It is interesting to note that, a few years ago, an employer received
> positive notices for elevating all of his employees to a higher salary of
> $70,000. The effect was basically to bring several lower paid employees up
> to the level of those who were better compensated. Rather than being an
> unqualified success, the reform brought dissension.

Had the OP's author actually read the piece he linked to showing the move was
a success with everyone except critics with a row to hoe the OP would make
more sense.

[https://www.inc.com/magazine/201511/paul-keegan/does-more-
pa...](https://www.inc.com/magazine/201511/paul-keegan/does-more-pay-mean-
more-growth.html)

[https://www.merchantmaverick.com/reviews/gravity-payments-
re...](https://www.merchantmaverick.com/reviews/gravity-payments-review/)

